# Opening a bank account from the UK



## neilbester (Jun 14, 2012)

Which Aus bank would you recommend I use or not use if I wanted to open an account from the UK?


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

I would go with Westpac/NAB/Commbank. Choose whoever you like, they are quite similar.


----------



## miryam (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi, you can browse the online page of the bank westpac , you can open an account with them from overseas and even transfer your money, once you arrive you need to go to one of their branches to get your cards and access to the account, they have offices in every single place


----------



## west49th (Nov 17, 2010)

My partner got his account through the National Australia Bank website. I'd recommend them above the others, only because I believe that they're the only one of the big banks that offers a fee-free account.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

west49th said:


> My partner got his account through the National Australia Bank website. I'd recommend them above the others, only because I believe that they're the only one of the big banks that offers a fee-free account.


While NAB is an excellent option. All banks offer fee free accounts. Some have restriction, NAB doesn't. NAB is still a great choice thou


----------

